# Quail ID



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

This is our cock great breeder but I don't what breed he is, any ideas?


----------



## Keelan (Dec 6, 2009)

A nice looking dark range, Coturnix japonica or the Japanese quail : victory:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

as above do you no it is a male tho or female they need vent sexed for that colour morph


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you very much, i've never seen one before but we have only been keeping quail for a few months, is it common to hatch out a dark range cortunix? 

100% sure he's a cock bird he starting crowing quite quickly and has just fathered his first clutch they hatched early this morning some lovely interesting looking bumble bees! 

Thanks again for you help.


----------



## Keelan (Dec 6, 2009)

They're becoming increasingly popular and pretty widespread, but your chances of hatching out a range will depend entirely on the genetics of the parent birds.
I've got a dark range cock here too and he has to be one of the loudest cocks I've heard :gasp:. Number one rule on the forums though is...pictures or it didn't happen :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

you can sex them by the shape of their back ends too. males tend to be longer in the rump where as girl are shorter and rounder.


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's the chicks, we have one that its showing some really interesting colour so i'm looking forward it maturing. 




























Lovely dark legs with pink feet, these are food for the beast in my sig pic but i think i will spare that chick...


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

That youngster will turn out a british range like its father.

We used to get loads of them hatch out of the number of colours we had and nobody seemed to like them.


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

I think they are attractive birds myself.


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

couple pictures of one of the chicks, i like the wings on this bird so its looks have saved it from being monitor dinner!


----------

